# What to do if a BEAR attacks?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

On a lighter note I thought I'd share an education video for all our general season hunters out there. Now seriously. if you follow these directions exactly you should be fine i fyou run into a bear. No promises but we put it to the test and it seems to work just fine


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a similar incident at closer range with a real bear. Instead of raising my hands in the air, though, I pointed a 50 caliber rifle at her head. Then I backed away slowly while talking to the bear in a calm voice. It worked! 

Cute kids!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

If I was better with video, I'd do a rebuttal... maybe bears butt would be so kind as to relate how Russ and Warren handled the "Bear incident"?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Russ and Warren is a long story, but for sure Warren came away un-scathed. He listened to Russ and did exactly what Russ said to do in case he came across a bear that was not afraid of him. I can tell the story, but only if a majority wants to hear it. I don't want to steal this thread.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets hear it!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

She is a real cutie Matt!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Tell the story!

I've run into a bear almost every year on the GS Deer Rifle Hunt. My gun stays pointed at the bear as I make sure it knows I'm there. They typically run (and I hope they continue to do so).


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Tell the story BB!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets hear the story.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Bears Butt posted the story on his blog... bearsbutt.com


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That there be sum funny chit BB.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I posted it in the Humor section of this forum.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Bears Butt said:


> I posted it in the Humor section of this forum.


BB, I just saw your site for the first time. Good work. I really like the joke section and the picture on the main page. Great story.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Matt. Loads of help from Many Steps to get it done.


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

That's so cute!


----------

